#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  news venezuelan petroleum engineers

## vhcvhc

we are a newly graduate venezuelan petroleum engineer, seeking to work . if there is any job opportunity we are grateful. thank  you

See More: news venezuelan petroleum engineers

----------


## irfan4jaanu

Hi, I am a new graduate from India it would be nice to stay in touch

----------

